

JavaScript port of Minicraft, works in iOS & Android browsers - teisenmann
http://web.mac.com/teisenmann/iWeb/jsminicraft2/game.html

======
pygy_
Nice work!

I've noticed two problems in Chrome 16 on WinXP:

1\. Each kind of sound is only played once, the first time it is triggered.
Afterwards the game is completely silent.

2\. If you zoom in, a white frame appears between the tiles (I understand that
this may not be a top priority).

~~~
ostracod
On a Windows XP laptop with the newest version of Chrome, the sounds played
appropriately. Same for Mac. As for the lines between tiles, that is not
something I can fix; it is a problem with the browser's HTML rendering. Thanks
for the feedback!

------
extension
That's impressive, but it crashes Safari on my 1st gen iPad, probably from
memory use. How is the map stored? An object per tile?

~~~
ostracod
Yes, unfortunately each tile is an object. I am going to optimize the game so
it can run on earlier generation devices. Lower memory impact is one of my
priorities.

~~~
extension
You could store the map in strings representing, say, 16x16 tiles each. You'll
have to replace the entire string when a tile changes, but that shouldn't be a
big deal if they are only 256 chars. And you might be able to pack multiple
tiles in a single char.

Or just use an array of ints, if you can be sure that they are stored as
primitives.

------
rprime
Nice work so far and a the few issues are expected. Although I don't
understand why he didn't went with canvas.

------
nacs
Works great. Impressive that you ported almost (if not all?) functionality.

------
CrazedGeek
The controls don't work here - Firefox 9.0.1 on Windows 7.

~~~
ostracod
I fixed this. Interesting problem, because the game worked in FF 7, but not FF
9.

